# Best board for tree riding



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi all, Im looking for a board for trees and powder. So I want something short, flexible and fast edge 2 edge. i just want to be able to ride tight trees as fast as possible. I don't like boards that are torsionally stiff.

Im 5'10 and 140lbs. I am an advanced rider.

Appreciate anyone who can recommend some boards for me.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I ride a salomon strobe, it is great in the trees and powder, also the ERA so it is flexible at slower speeds as well. I have tried to buy a different board doing tons of demo's but I cannot find a better one for me. They also hold up great, I ride it hard and it still looks good even with all the rocks and trees from the early season here...That being said demo some boards, they are going to be different for everyone....


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

YES! I finally get to recommend the Salomon SickStick. I've been waiting to tell someone to get this. Its a nose-rocker pin built for powder. But its seriously as soft as a Darkstar or something. No other pin is that soft and playful. So for trees and stuff it will be magic. 156 too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks Nivek. It sounds exactly like what i have been looking for. I've spent so much time riding powder boards that are too stiff, or going to all-mountain or freestyle decks that just don't have the amount of float that i want.

Just how well does it float in the deep stuff?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't personally ridden it but, Its a pin, set-back about 2 inches or so, and has rocker in the nose. All those factors combined means that the board will do nothing but float.


----------



## scottland (Jan 8, 2008)

Any of the rockered boards will do exactly what you want. The reverse camber gives you the float you want, and since they are freestyle oriented they are have a softer flex pattern. My Never summer SL-R is unreal in the trees, and floats very well in powder. This saturday was the first time I got to see how it did in powder, and it floated great.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

You can shoot me for this if you want, but the Burton Malolo.


----------

